# ممكن نعمل قسم للمعجزات ؟



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنا بتمنى يكون فية قسم خاص للمعجزات 

نكتب فيها المعجزات اللى حصلت معانا من القديسين

او معجزات سمعنا عنها من اصدقائنا و اقربائنا

فهل ممكن ؟

اذا كان فية قسم موجود بالفعل .. يبقى انا اسفة على الخطأ و يا ريت تدونى الرابط

و اذا مافيش بتمنى يكون

و الرب معكم و يبارك عملكم و يعوضكم

أختكم مريم​*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*هي فكرة جميلة يا مريم *

*بس ها اقولك علي حاجة خلي دلوقتي المعجزات في المنتدي المسيحي العام*

*ولو لاقينا فيه مشاركات كتير وعلي المواضيع الخاصة بها اقبال*

*هنقوم بفتح منتدي فرعي لها*

*ايه رائيك ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*تخطيط ممتاز 100/100 يا مينا

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 نوفمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *تخطيط ممتاز 100/100 يا مينا*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
*ميرسي*

*وشكرا لمحبتك وفي انتظار مواضيعك الجميلة هناك*

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (25 نوفمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هي فكرة جميلة يا مريم *
> 
> *بس ها اقولك علي حاجة خلي دلوقتي المعجزات في المنتدي المسيحي العام*
> 
> ...


 
*نفس الي ببالي يا شرير :smil12: *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*ميرسى ليك انت على اهتمامك بأقتراحاتى

الرب يباركك

و انتظر مواضيع جميلة و جديدة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> نفس الي ببالي يا شرير:smil12:



*هههههههههههههه*:t33: :t33: 

*بسم الصليب عليكم

ربنا يخليكم للمنتدى 

و المنتدى فى تقدم كل يوم الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*{{الله يعطيكو العافية واستمرار مستمر فى الاقطترحات الزكية}}*

فكرة ممتازة انا اايد هذا الرى راى جريق يا فراشة ربنا يوفاك يا مان الله معاك واحنا كلنا معاك اشجعك على فكرتك الرئعة بل الاكثر من الرئعة 







[/IMG]





            :yaka: :yaka: (((((((((( مصلوب من اجل معاصينا )))))))))) :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 نوفمبر 2006)

> فكرة ممتازة انا اايد هذا الرى راى جريق يا فراشة ربنا يوفاك يا مان الله معاك واحنا كلنا معاك اشجعك على فكرتك الرئعة بل الاكثر من الرئعة


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخت مريم علي طرح الفكرة الجميله ده يا رب يحصلي معجزات عشان احكيها ربنا معاكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> شكرا اخت مريم علي طرح الفكرة الجميله ده يا رب يحصلي معجزات عشان احكيها ربنا معاكم



*شكرآ أخى على الرد الجميل دة ..

و بأذن الرب يحصلك معجزة و تحكيهالنا ..

و صدقنى بتحصل معانا معجزات كتير .. بس ممكن تبقى مش واخد بالك منها ..

كونك اتولدت من ابوين مسحيين و تعمدت و بقيت مسيحى .. دى معجزة ..

اشكر الرب عليها و اشكرة انا معاك ..

الرب يباركك حياتك ..*


----------

